# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Cila është zgjidhja e krizës qeveritare në Shqipëri?

## Albo

Sic mund te jeni ne dijeni, situata politike ne Shqiperi eshte pershtjelluar ndjeshem pas zgjedhjeve lokale te 12 tetorit qe ishin premtuese por u mbyllen me kontestime dhe verejtje te mprehta te vezhguesve nderkombetare. 

Krahas kontestimeve zgjedhore, situata politike ne vend eshte pushtuar edhe nga kriza politike brenda partise socialiste qe dje coi ne rrezimin e dy dekreteve presidenciale ne parlament per zevendesimin e dy posteve ministrore boshe ne qeverine Nano.

Ne nje situate te tille, ne po hapim nje sondazh per tu njohur me mendimin tuaj mbi gjendjen e krijuar, ke fajesoni per krizen, cila mendoni se eshte zgjidhja prej daljes nga kriza.

Ju ftojme qe te votoni dhe shoqeroni voten tuaj edhe me nje koment ne kete teme ku pasqyroni mendimin tuaj per krizen ne vend.

Albo

----------


## drini_në_TR

Votova, "Të gjitha alternativat më lart" sepse e shoh dhe mesa lexoj larg prej Shqipërisë se PS-ja ka hyrë në një rreth vicjoz në të cilën të dyja palët e saj janë të vendosura ta shtypin njëra tjetërën. 

Është në mentalitetin e shqiptarit kokëfortësia, dhe sidomos dëshira për të qënë i pari dhe për të patur pushtetin, ndaj siç duket... PS jo se po vetvritet pa asnjë arsye, jo kot së koti thjeshtë sepse metistët dhe nanoistët duan pushtet...

... por nuk është mirë e bukur sepse të dyja palët (Meta-Nano) akuzojnë njëra-tjetër për korrupsion, por nga asnjëra forcë, qoftë edhe Prokuroria si institucion i pavarur nuk shikojmë që korrupsioni të goditet.

Tani nga kahu tjetër shofim forcën e popullit që kësaj here po përfason fuqinë e drejtësisë, e cila rregullisht duhet të punoj në Prokurori për të gjithë popullin. Por ajo po punon në saj të votës që duket se PS-ja po e humbet anëmbanë Shqipërisë. Është një përgjigje e qartë kjo, jo kot së koti e popullit të lodhur nga emisionet Live të akuzave që bëhen në KLD-në e PS-së për korrupsion dhe trafiqe. Votat sot janë në vëzhgim më të rreptë të OHDIR-it dhe këta komisionerë janë të përgatitur për të kapur manipulime. Pra vjedhja e votave nuk fshihet dot më!

Unë parashikoj se qeveria do të bjerë, mbase rreth një harku kohor dy mujorsh. Do jetë një mësim i mirë për PS-në por edhe për PD-në dhe gjithë Shqipërinë. 

Shpresoj që në zgjedhjet e parakohshme mbarvatja të shkoj më mirë se në kto zgjedhjet lokale të 12 Tetorit, dhe gjithashtu që PD-ja të gjej njërëz të aftë që ta drejtojnë R.SH.-në

Sidomos, mos të joshet me korrupsion!

Drini.

----------


## bicjani

mondoj se zgjidhja e krizes eshte e carte .ps po pregatit terrenin per te krijuar ne poull imazhin se nje pjese e ceverise eshte korruptuar .CE NJERA PALE TJA DOREZOJ PUSHTETIN TJETRES  DHE POPULLI TE FAJESOJE NJE PJESE TE PS .MEKETE LOJE AJO DON TE MBAJE PERSERI PUSHTETIN 
PRA AJOPO E PREGATIT VETE TERRENIN PER TE PATUR TE TILLA MOSMARRVESHJE PRA NUK ESHTE KRIZE

----------


## manoklla

Moderatori ka harruar qellimisht nje zgjedhje, tipike pe PS gjithe keto vitet e fundit:sheshimi i mosmarreveshjeve ne te ardhmen duke krijuar nje kabinet te ri socialist. Nuk e dorezojne pushtetin aq lehte socialistet se jane mjeshtra te unitetit, sado falls qofte ai.

----------


## ardi

ky eshte nje nga "show"-t e zakonshme te politikes shqiptare qe drejton syte a publikut ku ti doje qefi. politika shqiptare eshte si wrestling ketu ne Amerike (WWE) ... vetem nje show ku qe te gjithe tregojn muskujt po asnje nuk vritet asnjehere. Shiko politikanet shqiptar menjeher pas ndryshimit te rregjimit, 95% per te mos thene me shume jane akoma ne skenen e politikes shqiptare. Kane ndyshuar parti, kan ndryshuar krahe, kan ndryshuar platforma dhe "principe" po prap ata jane. Po ta shikosh me kujdes mund te gjesh shume paralelizma midis politikes Shqiptare dhe WWE.

Persa i perket Nanos ai ka mundesi qe te jete bere tamam multi-  bilioner me kuptim e plot te fjales, flasim me $ ose euro, dhe kohet e fundit duket sikur nuk po i ushqen disa nga kelyshat e tij por prap cdo gje do zgjidhet nga brenda. Ose cdo gje mund te jete pjese e "show"-it. Por ne fund te fundit cfare rendesie ka?

Shqiperia ka per tu rregulluar vetem kur te doje Amerika e Europa.

----------


## Besniku

Me krejt shqiptaret e shqiperise qe kam folur, ata jane shume kunder komunizmit dhe diktatorit E.Hoxha.  Por tani e shof se ende ata jane ne pushtet?? Socialistet jane ata te njejtit bre.  Dhe ky Fatos Nano i juaj me duket mua ma shume grek se shqiptar.  Hiqni be komunistat dhe greket prej shtetit...se socialistet asnjeher nuk mund te jetojn ne nje shtet demokratik, dhe mendoj se ju duani te jeni demokrat dhe shqiptar???

----------


## troptit

tung!
 Mendoj se zgjidja e krizes, jo vetem qeveritare, por edhe e identitetit te shtetit ne Shqiperi, do te ishte se pari doreheqja e Z.Nano. Se dyti duhet te behen zgjedhje te lira demokratike! Kur them te lira nenkuptoj te lira nga mashtrimet e keqperdorimi i medimit e mirebesimit te njerezve.Por gjeja me e rendesishme eshte qe kombi shqipetar te ndergjegjesohet se pari ti garantohet qe eshte ai qe me voten e tij qeveris, e jo qe perfundimet e zgjedhjeve te vendosen ne Athine, Strassburg apo edhe Washington D.C..Se dyti kombi shqipetar te pergjrgjesohet perballe sfidave historike qe ai ka perballe, e te marre pjese aktivisht ne to, sepse duke heqer dore , duke u vetemenjanuar, nuk bejme gje tjeter vetem i leme dore te lire bile nxisim njerz te paskrupullt te marrin ne dore,ne menyre te padrejte,e te cojne drejt humneres te ardhme tone e te brezave qe do te vjine. Ne duhet te vendosim vete ne menyre largpamese per te tashmen e te ardhmen tone.

----------


## Duke_Of_Arberia

Besoj qe kesaj rradhe nuk kemi te bejme vetem me lojerat e PS-se, te cilet e kane perdorur prej kohesh kete lloj shfaqje e cila ka qene ne favor te tyre, me kot nuk themi "nuk ka parti socialiste, por parti specialiste". 
Megjithate kete here perveç perçarjes mbrenda PS-se, kemi te bejme dhe me nje reagim te ashper te vezhguesve evropiane rreth parregullsive te zgjedhjeve te tetorit. Kjo tregon qe kemi te bejme me nje krize.
Personalisht mendoj qe duhen te behen zgjedhje te reja te parakohshme, duhet ndryshuar qeveria Nano sa me shpejt. Ky do te ishte hapi i pare. Gjithashtu ne keto zgjedhje te parkohshme duhet qe i gjithe populli te marre pjese masivisht. Eshte me te vertete e çuditshme kur shikon qe ne 24 ore te dites, tema kryesore ne shoqerine Shqiptare eshte politika. Politike, ne kafe, ne shtepi, ne rruge, ne pune, ne televizor, pra kudo, dhe kur vjen puna per te votuar pjesmarrja eshte teper e ulet. Njerez votoni per te ardhmen tuaj, votoni per te miren e shtetit tuaj, dikush do thote qe u be disa vjet qe votojme por me kot, nuk po shikojme asnje ndryshim. Kjo eshte mese e vertete, qe ne 97 e deri tani votat jane fituar (me manipulime te shemtuara) nga forcat e majta, nga PS-ja, nga Zoti Nano me konkretisht. Dhe kjo force e majte nuk po ben asgje ne te mire te atij vendi. Nuk kerkoj te bej propagande ketu, por faktet jame me se te qarta: varferi ne kulm, siguri inekzistente, mungese dritash dhe uji, rroga te ulta, emigrimi sa vjen e rritet, pra avash avash po arrijme Afriken e Afganistanin. Ky eshte aktualisht realiteti i hidhur Shqiptar.
Atehere e para qe gje qe duhet bere eshte ndryshimi i kesaj qeverie nje here e me pare.
Faleminderit.

----------


## mashtrusi

Zgjidhja eshte te iki edhe sala edhe tosi

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

Nuk mund te pretendohet zgjidhja pa zhdukjen nga skena politike e dyshes Nano-Berisha dhe skotes te tyre intelektualo-politikane. Personalisht, deri ne daljen e nje force te trete politike edhe mund ta toleroj nje PS nen drejtimin e Ilir Metes.

----------


## elisabet

Them se zgjedhjet e parakohshme jane te paevitueshme.
Te them te drejten qe kur kam ndjekur drejt per drejt mbledhjen e KPD te PS  te ashtuquajtur nga Tosi "levizja per katarsis" u kam vene vizen  socialisteve.
Si ka mundesi qe te tallen aq hapur me popullin duke i thene pazaret e tyre drejt per drejt ne tv.  dhe shqiptaret vazhdojne ti votojne.
Eshte per  te ardhur keq.
As Tosi as Iliri nuk jane per te qeverisur, mgjse e pranoj qe kur ishte kryeminister punoi dhe ca gjera i vuri ne vije.
Po nga ana tjeter beri dhe ai te njejten gje qe beri Sala.Na i  solli te gjithe skraparllinjte ne Tirane.
Te behen Zgjedhjet dhe te shohim nese kemi vene mend,  mgjse situata te tilla gjithmone te cojne nga shiu ne bresher.
Kam frike qe kurre s'kemi per t'u rregulluar.
 :djall i nevrikosur:

----------


## Albo

> _Postuar më parë nga manoklla_ 
> *Moderatori ka harruar qellimisht nje zgjedhje, tipike pe PS gjithe keto vitet e fundit:sheshimi i mosmarreveshjeve ne te ardhmen duke krijuar nje kabinet te ri socialist. Nuk e dorezojne pushtetin aq lehte socialistet se jane mjeshtra te unitetit, sado falls qofte ai.*


Egziston nje zgjedhje e tille ne votim. Ata qe mendojne si ju, llogjikisht do te thote qe nuk besojne se Shqiperia eshte ne krize qeverisese.

Albo

----------


## Brari

Ceshtja e ikjes dhe ardhjes se nje Qeverie nuk eshte aq e lehte.
Ne periudhen kur ndodh ikja e nje Qeverie dhe ardhja e nje tjetre e sidomos kur kto Qeveri i perkasin forcave te ndryshme politike ose "armiqesore" ka nje moment "vakumi".
Ne nje Shtet si Usa apo Canada apo Zvicra, Austria a Danimarka etj, pra ne vende stabile me politik e ekonomi te stazhionuar me shekuj kto "Vakume"  jane  pa rrezik. Klasa e Administratoreve te Shtetit ne Qender e Baze jane  aq perfekt sa nuk luan asnje q-ime ne stabilitetin e vendit. Ne vende pa stabilitet e pa demokraci te stazhionuar  si Afganistani, Kongo Angola e Sudani, Somalia e Liberia,  Shqiperia e Kamboxhia,  Peruja e Venezuela etj etj..keto momentet e nderrimit te Qeverive..pra keto Vakumet  nuk jane te lehta. Rreziku qe ne keto momente nga Vakum tip Llokum te kthehen ne Anarki tip Zallamahi.. jane te medhaja..
Gjendja e Anarkise eshte e keqe e madhe dhe meqe eshte provuar Anarkija disa here ne Shqiperi  njerzit, populli pra  nuk  i duan "Rremujat".
Ujku mjegull kerkon ... thot Populli.


Qe nga krijimi i Shtetit Shqiptar ka pasur disa raste te Anarkise.
Anarkija eshte nje gjendje ku "nuk e njeh qëni te zonë".

Ka pasur anarki ne kohen e "princ Vidit"  ku Bandat fshataro-fanatike-revolucionare-b-ythgrisur-ore  rrembyen cfurqe e comanga e hunj e pushke e bene baterdine me ate qe quhet Kryengritja fshatare ose "dum-Babo-iste" e Haxhi Qamilit.
Me vone ne 1924 kemi anarkine qe shpertheu ne Vlore ne te ashtuquajturin  "revolucioni i Qershorit" e ajo situate revolucionare magaro- intelektuale perfshiu gjith Shqiperine..

Kemi nje anarki ..por per fat vetem 2-3 ditore ne 6-7-8 prill te 1939-tes.
Zogu iken..populli tiranas shperthen zyrat e Pallatin e mbretit e vjedh kolltuqe e cte gjeje..

Mbas 50 vite  komunizem  envero-Kapo-ist e Ramizo-Ruco-Zylyuftaro-ist  kemi anarkite e ditve te "ambasadave" e ato te ditve te famshme te Eksodit.
Ju kujtohet besoj Fush Arresi ku populli hajduto-fukara i Pujeve me Pisha shpertheu e dogji magazinat e rezervave te Shtetit dhe vodhi e u poq nje pjese brenda ne zjarr..

Kemi pastaj dhe te famshmen e te paharrueshmen Anarki te 1996-97-tes e cila ja kalon te gjithave ne Historine e Anarkizmave Shqiptare..

Pra sa here flasim e mendojme per Ndrrime e rrezime Qeverish te mendojme se eshte nje e KEQE me e madhe se cdo lloj qeverisjeje sa do e keqe qofte..pra rreziku nga Shperthimi i Anarkise..

Meqense ne nuk kemi kllase Administratoresh..sepse Nenpunesit tane jan Bij Cobanesh te cilet nga vet tradita familjare varfanjake sapo shkelin  ne nje zyre.. puna pare qe mendon eshte..hmm sa i mire ki kolltuku..sikur ta merrja ne shtepi..ose..uu paska llampe elektrike ktu na Wc te Zyres..sikur ta merrja ta conja te plaka ne shpi..e Bota i ka ndryshe..
Nepunesi anglez ose Gjerman as e con ne mendje te vjedh Kolltuk a abazhur ne Zyre e tja coj mamas ne Shpi sepse behet skandal..Ska Mama gjermane e Angleze qe pranon mallin e shtetit ne shtepi..
E mamat Shqiptare aman c'pranojne..
Ju kujtohet besoj Nano kur tallej me mamane e miliarderit Cac Angjeli..
Do thot ndonjeri qe Mamate tona jane te mira...Ashtu jane ne fakt..por bijt e atyre mamave te mira nuk behen kurre Burra Shteti...
Le te kujtojme vjedhjen e Thesarit te Shtetit ne tynelet e Krrabes..
Le te mendojme se a duall ndonje grup nenash ne Vlore te protestoje pse bijt e tyre Skafiste bejne Vila ne Uj te ftohte me euro-Dollaret qe u a marrin qyqareve klandestine qe gjysmat e te cileve shkojn ne fund te Detit...?
joo.

Nje nga kryetaret e Votimeve ne Tirane ne krahun Pro-Ed ishte babai i hajdutit Blendi Gonxhe..
Ky Baba i cili ka jetuar ne nje hyrje dy e guzhine ne Koh te Enverit..nuk u habit pakez kur i biri me 3-4 muaj pune si Nen krietar Bashkie  u gdhi nje dizaj Pronar Pallatesh 10 katshe??

Pra ky Baba e di mire qe te birin e ka Mega-Hajdut dhe jo vetem nuku proteston por le lesht e bi..hes ne mbrotje te sundimit te Tiranes nga Shoku i te Birit..mbreti Edi Rama..

Pra desha te them se skemi administrate e cila ne koh Vakumesh ben me nder punen e Shtetit perkundrazi kemi Nepunsa qe dhe ne qeverisjet me te forta din te vjedhin..

Ku eshte e keqja qe vjedh Nepunesi..

Nje Shembull...
I mbani mend shperthim-Plackitjet e Magazinave Ushqimor-Kinkalerive ne Poradec te Lasgushit..

Ato magazina para se te liheshin ne dore te Katunaro-Rrugacve  u vodhen mire e mire nga Drejtor-Shefat e Tregetise se Poradecit..
Pra nepunesit Shqiptare nuk e kan per turp te vjedhin dhe te leshojne Ulerimat per nxitje te Anarkise..

Nje shembull.

Sa here behej rremuje ne Rruget e KAVAJES dhe Durresit ne TIRANE  ne tentativat per hyrje ne Ambasada..gjithmone Policia gjendej dhe para nje Cudie..
Tere dyqanet e atyre dy bulevardeve thyeheshin e Shpartalloheshin..
Pse valle ai kuksiani apo Skraparlliu qe ka ardhur me vrap per te hyre ne Ambasade..e ka mendjen te vjedh rrota me Basem te Mapos apo Shishe Vaj Kikiriku ne Ushqimore??

joooo..ata te gjithe kishin nje Objektiv....Te Hyjne ne AMBASADA e te ikin nga ky m-ut vend..

Po te ish se vinin ne Tirane katundaret per te vjedhur vaj a Kepuce e benin kete ne dyqanet e Policanit a Beratit..
Pra ishin Burrat e Shitseve te Mapo-Dyqaneve ata qe e krijonin Anarkin ne Rrug te Durresit e Kavajes..
Pra ata qe me pare vidhnin Mallin me vlere te atyre dyqaneve Shteterore dhe pastaj gjoja si Ambasadaxhij kalonin andej dhe hidhnin gure xhamave..te Mapove..e kuptohet behej ajo cka donin..

E zgjata Shume..por duke ditur se OPOZITA eshte e pazonja te mbaj Shtet dhe PS e super Korruptuar..Ikja dhe ardhja e Qeverive eshte pun me rrezik..

Permenda vec Vjedhjet...po mendoni se cben faktori..tritol-Kallash...
Tmerr.


He se harrova...

Dalim tek ditet sot..

Nanon kerkon ta rrezoje dhe Berisha i cili nuk eshte i zoti as te mbroje Votat e jo me shtet..e kerkon dhe META me shoke..

Berisha beri gurgule duke u cjerre ne mbare Shqiperine..duke ftuar popullin ne Votime e duke thenese Do i mbrojne Votat e ne perfundim del se... nga 10 000 - 15 000 e deri ne 20 000  njerez nuk i kane figuruar ne Lista..e keta sipas Berishes jane Votues Demokrate..

Pra dy muaj kohe pati Berisha dhe vec mbas dites Votimit zbuloi keto anomali..

Zoteri zoteri..do te perifrazoja Ngjelen..ku te con Mushka..c'me bredh fshat me Fshat kur as ne Tirane nuk ishe ne gjendje te verifikoje para dites Votimit ne se jane ose jo ne Lista Demokratet e Krye qytetit..

Ik aman..se na merziti ky humbes tragji-komik..

Dalim tek META..

Kush eshte META?

Meta eshte vetem nje spurdhjak mbrapa te cilit qendrojne krokodilet Zabit-Gjinush-Mejdan e kompani..

Cduan keta?

Demokraci? 
Shtet te lirive e te Progresit?

Pse nuk e dime ne se kjo Bande me Klosin ne Krye vrau Azem Hajdarin..
A mund te pritet Shtet nga keta bandite?

jooo..

Nje zgjidhje do ishte..
Nano te caktoje diten e zgjedhjeve te parakoheshme parlamentare e te ecet me qetesi deri ne ate dite duke bere arnimin e Qeverise me ato m-uta qe ka e duke fut ndoj Berishian a Pollojan e duke mbajt larg qeverise Kloso-Gjinushistat..

Kjo eshte me e mundshmja dhe me e mira tash per tash..

----------


## PLaku-i-Detit

*Sot ne  mengjes  lexoja  gazeten dhe  papritur  nga  faqja 4-5  pashe  z.Godo  shprehesh qe Z.Nano  duhet  te  fitonte  voten e  parlamentit qe te  fitonte statusin  Kryeminister prane  keto momente posti kryeministrit eshte i zaptuar  nga  Z.Nano qe  sdo te dal ku thuhesh se dhe vete palet e tij te partise socjaliste ishin shprehur kundra Z.Nano duke  refuzuar se  ai nuk e  meriton ate  post.
Te  gjitha  gjerat qe  ndodhin  ne  shqiperi per qejfin e disa politikaneve me  dobesi te jashtzakonshme  e heq populli duke  vuajtur 
Gjithsesi  kesaj  duhet  ti jepet  nje  zgjithje 
Pra  gjithe  shqiptaret  duhet  te  çohen  dhe ti japin  zgjithje  qofte  ne  jashte  edhe  ata  brenda  vendit qe  kane me  teper  detyre  per  kete  çeshtje.
Uroj qe te  zgjithet  sa  me  shpejt  dhe  pa  pasur  kufoma si vitet  e  shkuara  qe  u  veshen  gjithe  nenat  shqiptare  ne  te  zeza.
Por  keto  nuk  duhen  haruar  paçka  s e ne  si popull  i  harojme  shpejt.*

Me  Respekt  [Shejtani]

----------


## CUFO

VESHTIRE TE THUASH QE NE QOFTE SE BIE E  NANOS DO KEMI ZGJEDHJE TE LIRA DEMOKRATIKE KJO SEPSE NE JEMI NE TASHME NE KRIZE POLITIKE POR QE AKOMA SE KEMI KUPTUAR.

----------


## Fringo

> _Postuar me pare nga Brari
> 
> Berisha beri gurgule duke u cjerre ne mbare Shqiperine..duke ftuar popullin ne Votime e duke thenese Do i mbrojne Votat e ne perfundim del se... nga 10 000 - 15 000 e deri ne 20 000 njerez nuk i kane figuruar ne Lista..e keta sipas Berishes jane Votues Demokrate..
> 
> Pra dy muaj kohe pati Berisha dhe vec mbas dites Votimit zbuloi keto anomali..
> 
> Zoteri zoteri..do te perifrazoja Ngjelen..ku te con Mushka..c'me bredh fshat me Fshat kur as ne Tirane nuk ishe ne gjendje te verifikoje para dites Votimit ne se jane ose jo ne Lista Demokratet e Krye qytetit..
> 
> Ik aman..se na merziti ky humbes tragji-komik..
> _


ke fol me ven Braro, po pergatit humbja e gjurmeve dalngadale, se shume u vodh kto 7 vjet, duhet dhene llogari.
Thuj qe ti bojm prinderve sa me shpejt letrat, e ti hipin avionit qe diten e pare te gjurulldive, se rruges jane, ose sic i thote dojci, untervegs.
Prap do njeli Sala me gisht ne goje, ppa e dit nga i erdhi, dhe do ja vej fajin CIA, grekut, Serbit, po aspak syleshllikut te tij.

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

PADYSHIM DUHET TE JAPI DOREHEQJEN ZOTI
KRYEMINISTER FATOS NANO

----------


## lis

Ja kete, votova une
Kriza nuk ka zgjidhje  2- 3.70% .
Une kam mendimin qe partia socialiste duhet te shkrihet.
Te gjithe ata te inkriminuar qe jane me shume se 90% e socialisteve  ne afera te ndryshme, duhet te denohen me burg.
Me pas te krijohet partia republikane( e cila ne perberje te saj duhet te kete vetem intelektuale me vizion modern shqipetar), pra ne Shqiperi te kete vetem dy parti.
Partia Demokratike(te rigjenerohet) dhe Partia Republikane, qe te dyja me shqipetare autoktone qe mundesojne gjithshka pozitive dhe te dobishme per Shqiperine dhe per afrimin e saj me familjen evropiane.

----------


## Trofta

Ju pershendes per temen dhe i rikthehem me kenaqesi forumit me te madh shqiptar ne internet mbas 7 muajsh ! 
Se pari une jam per krijimin e nje qeverie teknike deri ne zgjedhjet e parakohshme. 
Se dyti koha po tregon se gjerat ne Shqiperi po shkojne jashtezakonisht mire per nje grup te vogel njerzish te cilet mbasi kane pushtuar te gjitha tregjet e zeza, dalngadale por me plane konkrete po  perparojne drejt majave me te larta te pushtetit. Shumica e popullit shqiptar ne Shqiperi jeton ne kushte teper te veshtira dhe lufton per sigurimin e bukes se gojes. Ne fushaten elektorale qe u zhvillua per zgjedhjet e fundit shihej qarte qetesia dhe dinakeria e partise ne pushtet dhe ne nuk habitemi kur shohim masakrimin qe ia kane bere votes se shqiptarve.
Ndoshta po zgjatem por i perkas nje brezi qe i jetoi te gjitha koherat dhe ngjarjet me te veshtira ne Shqiperi qysh nga vitet 90.  Asnjehere nuk lekundem nga mendimi im se vetem drejtesia e vertet shqiptare mund dhe duhet te beje dicka duke ia nisur hetimeve dhe kontrollin e pasurive marramendese qe gezojne pushtetaret shqiptare dhe suita e tyre gjate ketyre viteve te pluralizmit ne Shqiperi
Sinqerisht ju kerkoj shqiptarve te diaspores qe te denojne dhe reagojne kunder jonormalitetit ne Shqiperi. Mos i harroni rradhet e gjata per nje certifikate mu ne mes te Tiranes moderne, gropat, plehrat, dritat, e as shetitjet marramendese te kryeministrit kriminel neper mesdhe. 
TE GJTIHE INTELEKTUALET E NDERSHEM TE KONTRIBOJNE SOT PER SHQIPERINE SEPSE NESER ESHTE VONE, sepse neser politika do te komandohet nga gjeneralet e krimit te organizuar ne Shqiperi dhe jashte saj. Sinqerisht Trofta

----------


## gabriel

Qe ne Shqiperi s'po qeveriset kjo dihet,qe ka shume faktore brenda PS-se qe i kane hyre nje rruge pa kthim dhe kjo dihet.
Por dihet gjithashtu se tani me fjalorin e diteve te fundit qe po na shfaqet me pamjen e nje lideri i cili i drejtohet"popullit",qe mendon per "popullin"qe sic tha dhe dje e ha meraku per "socialistet e thjeshte"dhe se ze gjumi duke menduar per ta,e kush mund te jete tjeter,vec krye Hipokritit Edi Rama qe na kujtoi me fjalorin e tij, ke tjeter vec njeriun qe "mendonte dite e nate per popullin",xhaxhin  enver.
Zgjedhjet e parakoheshme do te benin qe c'do faktor te peshohej dhe te vleresohej nga elektorati.
Sepse keshtu Shqiperia nuk po qeveriset  dhe po ngadaleson dukshem reformat e domosdoshme.
Pooooooooor eshte gjithashtu fakt qe kemi nje opozite jo te pregatitur per te marre pushtetin.
ZOTI E BEKOFTE SHQIPERINE...

----------

